# BOS - Biosignal Limited



## markor (22 October 2004)

I have been following Biosignal for about 6 months. I found out about them through uni - one of the directors is the head of a faculty there.

Anyhow, looks like they have a few interesting applications - whether it is pie in the sky sort of stuff I don't know. It's hard to gauge that even when you are very familar with the technology they are using.
http://www.biosignal.com.au/Technology/main_index.asp
I thought it could be an interesting, albeit high risk stock to own. Can anyone remember any of similar sized biotech stocks that experienced dramatic growth due to the take up of their product/technology?

Markor


----------



## stiger (10 August 2006)

Since the release of news about an overseas investor the volume of shares traded has markedly increased, I was wondering if there are other reasons for this.


----------



## stiger (12 August 2006)

Great to see movement upwards on a very flat day.


----------



## Pj_midnight (17 August 2006)

Hi dudes 

This is my first post, I was looking for more info on BOS.

Definately looks like someone was shifting some high volumes of BOS last week - 3 days of about 800,000 volume, with the share price heading to low 20c. 

Immediately I thought someone must know something everyone else does not, ie: regarding the current long wear contact trial preliminary results. Either that or some speculative fund has decided to have a go. However the price has attenuated since then as per usual with this stock, which proves there are a lot of speculators sitting off announcements. Not that I really care about the short term with this one.

I for one am enthused about the prospects of this technology and the competency of the people running the company. However, aspiring to the selective-contrarian investment philosophy I have been reluctant to buy too much, as it is losing money and has never made any.

That said, having read virtually every report this company has released, I am excited by the potential this technology could have, and thus the $$ the company could make. 

I am interested in your thoughts on all this

Cheers


----------



## stiger (23 October 2006)

Some thing could be happening in the next week or two with bos so keep watching it .dyor.


----------



## ALFguy (24 October 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> Some thing could be happening in the next week or two with bos so keep watching it .dyor.




Hi Stiger,

what do you know that we/me don't?    

Watched this a couple of months back and couldn't see anything dramatic happening then.


----------



## stiger (24 October 2006)

Was discussing whether to to sell or not and was advised not .'we are expecting something from bos soon' cheers.


----------



## stiger (14 November 2006)

There was a very positive ann released yesterday.i hold


----------



## PJ83 (26 February 2007)

*bump*

BOS is looking good for this year. In particular next few months will have some interesting deals, according to management. Anyone follow this one? I've held for months


----------



## PJ83 (7 March 2007)

Bordering on a ramp, but as a disclaimer I don't have the $ to buy more yet...

But today BOS had another good announcement, share price up slightly. Board room radio featuring biotech daily had some positive words to say.

Raises the confidence a little anyway   

Deal once again done with a world leading institution.


----------



## PJ83 (30 March 2007)

Anyone else following this one? 

Ann. today "Biosignal anti-corrosive for oil & gas industry passes university tests"

Key finding "The study found that one Biosignal anti-biofilm agent at a low dose of 20 parts per million (ppm) is effective in preventing the growth of Desulfovibrio desulfuricans biofilm for up to 4 days under flow conditions that replicate those found inside pipelines."

I am unsure how to interpret this... Does this mean other biocides don't do this? Is this 4 days more than what would normally happen? Results were stated to be good though.

Looking good for commercial application in this field. Once the April results are available and if they're good, I imagine they won't waste any time in developing the product for full scale commercial sale. In previous update BOS has said it could spin out a company for tentative potential launch 2H08.

From the AR 06: "Microbial corrosion causes $100s of millions of dollars in infrastructure damage and production down-time every year in the Australian oil and gas industry alone." Then from a further ann "Microbiologically-Induced Corrosion (MIC) of steel infrastructure costs the Aust oil & gas industry $675m pa" Product is safer & works in low parts per million.


On the downside, the far larger medical device field looks like it may be an unsuccessful pursuit for BOS. "The level of anti-bacterial activity achieved so far using the attached compounds is not sufficient for commercial applications"

Maybe it's similar to problems experienced with the contact lenses. I imagine further R&D into attachment of the compound could fix this problem, but with the focus on it being scaled down.... we'll have to wait and see.

Japanese deals hopefully should filter through the pipeline soon. IMO even if the company gets just one application of this technology through to commercialization it would justify the current SP by a multiple.

Nothing set in stone but still happy to hold.


----------



## motion (18 May 2007)

well up 80% today after there annoument 

"University study confirms Biosignal technology is effective against
corrosion causing bacteria"

This will be one to add to the watch list..


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

motion said:


> well up 80% today after there annoument
> 
> "University study confirms Biosignal technology is effective against
> corrosion causing bacteria"
> ...



According to the same announcement, BOS is "currently in discussions with interested parties to move to the next stage of development". Over 14 million shares have traded thus far today, 18.5c was the latest sale price, up a massive 8c for the day.
DYOR


----------



## PJ83 (18 May 2007)

NOW the holders come out of the woodworks!  I think this product has a great chance of making the commercialization grade. Worth millions to BOS worldwide, just ask them. I'm a happy holder today!!


----------



## EZZA (27 July 2007)

PJ83 said:


> NOW the holders come out of the woodworks!  I think this product has a great chance of making the commercialization grade. Worth millions to BOS worldwide, just ask them. I'm a happy holder today!!




Hi guys,

been holding bos from 12 cents, good announcemnt today with bos tapping into japanese market.  trying to trade this stock up to about 18 - 20 cents.
you guys reckon it'll get there anytime soon?  believe there may be some resistance at around 20 cents.


----------



## PJ83 (6 August 2007)

Resistance depends on whether the move is speculative or not...

Say the company announces it has developed a mouthwash which will hit the japanese market within 12 months with a population of consumers of XX millions, SP could have resistance at $2, not 20c. 

IMO not one to trade - it's been jumping on good news then gravitating to 10c every time. I hold for long term value from the technology. HOPEFULLY which will be realised with a good product or 5 to hit the market some time soon


----------



## EZZA (22 August 2007)

pj 83,  

not sure how to value this stock, don't know that much about the anti bacteria sector.  have read any reports on this one,  only went of the fact the my mate who i reckon has pretty good knowledge of tech analyse reckons it looks alright.

don't know what to expect or how to calculate the value?

just wondering if this stock was such a good one, why is volume so low. little concerned about this factor

i've been holding this one for about couple of months.


----------



## EasternGrey1 (6 August 2008)

Anyone still own any shares in this dog?

Actually, I rather like dogs .....

..... down 35% on announcement today that Ciba have pulled out of the PVC project. Given that I would have thought 35% was a bit of an overestimate of the relative value of this particular project - the pipeline corrosion is probably 90%+ of BOS's value at the moment so 2% would surely have been nearer the mark - I have picked up a few at 0.055.

Interested to know if (a) anyone is even looking at this stock, and (b) what they think its prospects are, and, of course, (c) there is anyone out there who really knows just what is happening [but that's insider trading so forget c].


----------



## avaramo (7 August 2008)

I have been holding this one for 1.5 years and don't recall any CIBA announcements.  Its a definite over-sell but considering the current market conditions I doubt many people want to be sitting on such a risky stock.  I on the other hand love risk so I am in it for a win and see it happening in the next 12-24 months.  If I had the money I would top up.


----------



## System (24 September 2010)

Biosignal Limited (BOS) is now known as RGM Media Limited (RGM).

Discussion of this company continues in the RGM thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20656

This thread has now been closed.


----------

